# Nightly Builds?



## Schauerland (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey there,

are nightly builds available somewhere or is it planed to make nightlies in the future?

i would really love to test the fixed lossless mode for nvenc, but im truly too lazy to setup the build env to build on my own.

thanks.


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2016)

There's a build where it's fixed on my fosshub page:  http://code.fosshub.com/OBS/downloads

It's the OBS-Studio-0.14.2-24-g3deae76.zip file.

It's not a nightly build, but it has the fix you're looking for.


----------



## Schauerland (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay thanks i will test it tonight :)

anyway, im going to set up the enviroment. Trying to play around with some C (actual im a c# and Java Developer)

if I put something useful together, may I commit a patch?


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2016)

You can make a pull request sure, but I can't guarantee I'll merge it if I don't know what it is.


----------



## NalaNosivad (Jun 26, 2016)

Jim said:


> You can make a pull request sure, but I can't guarantee I'll merge it if I don't know what it is.


While the topic's here, is the i444 chroma issue with NVENC a known issue? Where the bottom half (precise to the pixel) of the image is encoded green, but still has luma information?

With (I believe) i444 being exactly double the size of the 420 NV12 colour space, I'm thinking it could be an issue with a buffer along the way somewhere. I'm nowhere near competent enough to track down a bug like that myself, but I could certainly throw together an issue on Mantis if it isn't known already.

I couldn't find it with a quick search on there, but I thought I should check first.

Edit: Just to clarify, I've done enough testing to know for sure the problem is with the encoded file, and not the decoder being used to play back the file.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't know how this topic relates to your request. Please make a new thread in the appropriate forum instead.


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2016)

I will take a look at the 444 mode, but yea that would normally need a new thread.


----------



## NalaNosivad (Jun 27, 2016)

Ah, I should have maybe made that clear. I drew the connection to this thread asking about the lossless fix because the lossless NVENC mode (at least) requires you use the high444p profile and the I444 colour space, which is where the issue occurs.

I'll throw together a thread in the Windows support section, since it feels most appropriate to me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2016)

Lossless NVENC doesn't require you use the high444p profile.  It should work fine without it.


----------



## NalaNosivad (Jun 28, 2016)

I just did a quick test, and the encoder does start without the high444p profile selected, but the output file gets encoded using that profile anyway. The encoder also fails to start if the colour format isn't I444, giving "19:31:06.484: [NVENC encoder: 'recording_h264'] Failed to open NVENC codec: Generic error in an external library"

BUT it seems that there's no chroma issue with the colour format set to NV12, and allowing the encoder to force the profile to high444p anyway. I was sure I had tried that combination before, but that's certainly acceptable for now!


----------

